# BUTTS IN BOATS! -- Pensacola FL and Gulf Coast directory



## ErikAng11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey y'all,

I've heard about this forum before, but just now signed up. 

I sign up businesses for a local directory on smartphones, web portals and Facebook. It's called "Pensacola FL" and we also have "Gulf Coast Entertainment App." 

*We need Charter Captains, Marinas (all sizes), bait and tackle stores, seafood markets, Boat Rental businesses, etc.. *We currently have Zeke's Landing in Orange Beach, a few charter captains, and one seafood market in Gulf Shores. 

We have over 400 businesses total ranging from restaurants, hotels, venues, entertainment, tourist spots, etc... It's a FREE DOWNLOAD on iPhones and Android phones. Just search for Pensacola FL or Gulf Coast Entertainment. 

If you are a business owner and want to get more info about this new opportunity, give me a call: (321) 662-1025. Our current "audience" is over 90,000 users with over 15,000 being tourists coming down on vacation sometime soon. *Starting membership is only $39. No contract. Try it out and if you don't see results, just opt-out. No hassles. *

Thanks for checking out this thread and please comment or reply if you are interested, have heard of our apps, or just want to chat!! 

Erik Hansen
Community Network Rep
Converge Applications
Cell: (321) 662-1025
[email protected] 

www.PensacolaCommunity.com
www.GulfCoastEntertainmentApp.com


----------

